# POLL: What's your BEST "trip" mpg with 1.4LT?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I got 42mpg @ 40mph with cruise control on, I achieved this for almost 5 miles down a long straight road


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...oops!

...looks like the selection range needs to "expanded"!

...done!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I really couldn't believe it, but I reset it twice during that trip. Maybe due to the 1:1 gearing around 40mph makes it ideal, or maybe the wind was at my back that day lol not too sure


----------



## flynet35 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just purchased 2LT a few days ago. Reset mpg monitor upon entering highway. Drove 22 miles at 65 Mph, 2600-2700 RPM, OAT 79 deg., < 10 % enthanol, resulted in average 41.2 Mpg. Love this car!!


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

flynet35 said:


> Just purchased 2LT a few days ago. Reset mpg monitor upon entering highway. Drove 22 miles at 65 Mph, 2600-2700 RPM, OAT 79 deg., < 10 % enthanol, resulted in average 41.2 Mpg. Love this car!!


 Tell me that was down hill with a tail wind? I have the 2LT and going 65 the best I've seen is 34-35 mpg. I have the 17" tires.


----------



## Cpt. Morgan (Dec 6, 2010)

I did a 130km road trip and consistently got about 6.7L to 6.9L. It moved around a lot (I'd suppose outside factors, road conditions caused this). This would be between 100kph - 110kph (would vary it). However I typically see about 7.2L/100km. This is the winter though so I expect a slight improvement in the summer.

The best I've seen was at about 80kph on a country road with about 39mpg. I think I've seen it as high as 41 but that was for a short period.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

My best one way trip was 42. However, I would say my greatest "sucess" is when I made 3 round trips to work and average 36. I did not reset anything, but counted all the driving to and from the interstate.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I won't vote because i have the 1.8. (LS) But my mileage is not all too great. On a recent trip to Delray beach (about 45 miles out from Miami) i did 26 MPG.. i95 might be 55/65 mph but here if i go that speed even cops will fly by me.. In the city i do about 22/20, mostly because of Traffic, traffic lights, and stop signs are pretty much in every block . I literally see my gas needle move everytime i drive to and from work. 

I don't know whether to take it in for Service for this maybe they find something, or live with it, because its the way it is. I definetly notice the RPM gauge going to 3.5k before i hit 2nd. And it will never stay between 1k and 2k, like my Camry and all my previous cars did. Even after i got the TCM update, it is still this way.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

my best trip was 39 mpg on a 58 mile trip with me and the boys. mostly hwy driving. one stop light. avg speed was 53mph. one up hill that is pretty big. other small hills and some down hill. 

from the base to my house its 452 miles. and that is mountain driving mixed with some city and about 300 miles of 72 to 77mph on the interstate. i got 35 mpg.


----------

